# Harley Homologation and registration in france



## GeorgeM

I'm caught in the *bureaucracy* of French adminstration to homologate my 2002 Harley Softail heritage imported from the US, the procedure to obtain a conformity certificate and registration (carter gris) seems long and complex requirement.

is there any service that could take over the A-Z, homologation, certification and registration?


----------



## Crabtree

How old is it? Does it qualify as a "Vehicule de Collection" If so try this organisation 








FFVE - Fédération Française des Véhicules d'Époque -


Défense des intérêts des collectionneurs, clubs, musées, professionnels de véhicules anciens. Délivre l'attestation pour la carte grise de collection.




www.ffve.org




If not then you will not get a European Certificate of Conformity.You will need to take it to DREAL and have it checked there and if it complies with EU standards you will be given a certificate which you can then use to register it


----------



## bhamham

You can ask on this group - they can tell you how to do yourself or there are individuals they recommend to do it for you.









REGISTERING VEHICLES IN FRANCE | Facebook


This group is to inform people how to register a Vehicle in France. helpful links to websites regarding Lights, CoC, paperwork, where to buy lights. Please only post LINKS to relevant websites. Yes...




www.facebook.com


----------



## GeorgeM

The year of the Motorbike is 2002.
is there someone in the group that could provide the full service, DREAL, UTAC, Paperwork and Carte Gris?


----------

